# Problems with the Kennel...



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sydney (3 months old) now frequently pees in her kennel and I'm a little concerned. I'm hoping that its because she cant hold it and not because she doesnt mind sitting with it or wants to pee in there. I put her to bed at 10:00. I dont let her out at all through the night and want her to learn to hold it. We get up at 5:30 (7.5 hrs later) and let her out to go potty. I then go back in and check her kennel and sure enough, she's peed in it. I swap out the towels and then get her a little breakfast, after she eats, we play for a little bit before I have to get ready to go to work. I do that and leave the house at 6:30. My girlfriend still lives in the same town and comes over about 12:30 to let her out again (6 hrs later). No pee this time. The dog then goes back in the kennel at about 1:00. I get home at about 6:00 or 6:30 being the latest (5 hrs later). She's peed in there again.

For some reason she can make it in the morning 6+ hours but yet she cant do it 5 in the afternoon. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I know the kennels not too big because right now it's almost too small for her. I have a bigger kennel thats about the size of an adult german shepherd but its obviously too big for her and I dont want her peeing in there and going to sit in the other end, but that seems a little silly now that she repeatedly does it in the small kennel. 

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

when is the last time she drinks before bed??
i


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

We have a similar practice with sasha at night. Except I cut her food and water off at about 8ish. Then I let her out to pee about 10-1030 for the last tiime. And crate her around 11pm. Then I aim to get up around 5:45-6 am to let her out again. She's a little older than your pup but thats what i've been doing and it has been somewhat successful. She does pee in the crate every now and then but its becoming a rarity now.

I think what littledmc is getting at, is that you should stop giving your pup water at a predetermined time every night. Then the final few out of kennel hours would be dedicated to "draining her" before bed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you cleaning the kennel with vinegar and water every time she pees? And I'd much rather have her in a bigger crate so she could get away from the pee instead of having to sit in it.









The fact that she's going in the night indicates to me that she can't hold it all night, even though you want her to or you're not getting the scent out and/or it's become a habit. 

Does she pee in the house too or only in the kennel?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

This may not be true, but my female puppy could not hold it as long as my male puppy. When I felt she was old enough, I borrowed a smaller crate that she could curl up in, but not stretch out. That made a huge difference.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

She's pretty much at the point where she has to curl up a bit to lay in the smaller kennel. She can't really stretch out in it.

I cut her water off at 8:30 or so and let her out every half our before she's finally in for the night at 10:00.

I have a big towel in the kennel which usually catches the pee so nothing really hits the plastic bottom, you think I should still scrub the kennel out? Also, what if it actually is becoming a habit now, any ways to break her of it? She pees in the kennel about 2-3 times a day...

Another thing, my girlfriend says that when she comes over at lunchtime to let the dog out, she is crying and screaming in the kennel and she really wants to drink. She'll run to the toilet, jump and try to reach the sink to get water, whatever she has to. We give her a little but she just wants to drink and drink! At night she goes through almost 3 bowls of water, and theyre big bowls....does she have a health issue or are gsds just natually thirsty all the time?

She's getting better about not going in the house, plus i'm going to try bells on the door. I just wish we could get the kennel habit kicked! Can anyone think of any ideas what's up with her?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Dogs are different and she may be just too young to hold it 5-6 hours. It may be better to get up at night once to let her out and gradually increase the time than to allow her to get used to peeing in the crate because she cannot hold it. A 3mo is a baby, she grows, and a lot of water goes in that has to go out. There is always the possibility that she has a urinary tract infection, but she is just probably too young to hold it that long.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86
> Another thing, my girlfriend says that when she comes over at lunchtime to let the dog out, she is crying and screaming in the kennel and she really wants to drink. She'll run to the toilet, jump and try to reach the sink to get water, whatever she has to. We give her a little but she just wants to drink and drink! At night she goes through almost 3 bowls of water, and theyre big bowls....does she have a health issue or are gsds just natually thirsty all the time?


I think I would try a reversal of when you are giving her the water. She shouldn't be deprived of water so much so that she is screaming for it when your girlfriend comes over at lunch. 

Yes, pups drink a lot of water! They need it to grow! 

I would give her more water in the morning and at lunch. Then take her out as soon as you get home. She just might be so dehydrated right now that she is over drinking and it could be the cause as to why she is having problems.

So like Ruth suggested, put her in the bigger crate, you don't want her lying in her pee, could lead to nasty skin problems! Don't worry so much if she pees, she's just a baby and she will grow out of it.

Take her out as soon as you get up. Give her water in the morning, and as soon as your friend gets there, take her out immediately. And give her water again, this way she will be hydrated enough that she should stop 'tanking' up so drasticly. As soon as you get home, take her out immediately again, and give her access to water up until say, 8:00pm,then remove the water. 
Then play with her or what ever your routine is and just before your ready for bed, take her out again. 

And yes you might have to get up in the night to take her out to pee, but it won't be for long and she will be old enough to hold it.
Puppys really don't like to mess where they sleep so don't hold it against her. They grow so fast, enjoy every second of this precious time, even something as mundane as getting up to let your pupper relive herself, will someday be a small part of a bigger happy memory.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with RebelGSD's advice on getting up once a night to let your pup out and gradually extending it to the whole night..

Not sure about the afternoon issue-doesn't seem like too long a period. Cleaning the crate as Ruth suggested should eliminate any lingering odor which could induce Sydney to pee. Unless the towel has a waerproof lining, it's a good bet that some of the pee is soaking thourgh to the crate bottom and it doesn't take a lot to leave a lingering smell for the puppy. Thoroughly cleanng the crate will eliminate one of the possibilities.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Just a quick addition and this young pup is in a crate 18-20 hours (in total) a day?!?! Wow that seems like an awfully long time to be crated. Does everyone crate a dog that young for such long time periods?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Get UP during the night and let her out! 

Not letting her go outside during the night will NOT cause her to be able to hold it any longer than she is physicaly able. As you have found out, all it does is make her pee the crate. I have ALWAYS gotten up once or twice during the night with my baby puppies and I have NEVER had a crate pee'er. They are only baby puppies for a short time. It isn't like you are going to have to get up during the night forever. I also NEVER take away their water. (The only time they don't have access to water is during the night when we are sleeping.)They can get a drink of water 30 seconds before they go to bed for the night if they want.

My current pup is 5 1/2 months old and has NEVER peed the house. I haven't had to get up during the night for at least a couple of months.

It is NOT normal for a pup or dog to be THAT thirsty. It sounds to me like she is either not getting enough water on a regular basis, or she has a medical issue. (From the sounds of the first post, my guess is that you aren't letting her have enough.) 

It could very well be that this has become a habit if it has been going on for very long. YOU caused her to HAVE to pee in the crate because you wouldn't take her out. Now she KNOWS that she HAS to because that is her only option. Which also means that she has no reason to TRY to "hold it".


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekJust a quick addition and this young pup is in a crate 18-20 hours (in total) a day?!?! Wow that seems like an awfully long time to be crated. Does everyone crate a dog that young for such long time periods?


Not that unusual for a puppy where you have to work away from home and try to get a full sleep period at night. That is a long time if it was continous. But you can see from the OP post that there are several breaks in there and the puppy is out when he gets home from work.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

We aren't at 18-20 hours but we do about 16 hours. We really don't have a choice. I still plan to start trying to let sasha stay out during the night to cut the time down to only about 8 hours a day but I can't trust her right now. 

After reading a thread similar to this when I first got my puppy, Someone had mentione the Uninary Tract Infection as being an issue for another pup. And it was! And when my puppy was constantly having accidents in the house I mean every 15-30 mins I took her to the vet to have it checked out. and sure enough, she had the UTI. It seems to be almost common.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have also found that my female puppy has a harder time holding it than my male. 

We cut off water about 3 hours before bedtime, and started out with no water in the crate during the day...but this can lead to tanking. With our girl we switched to allowing about an inch of water in a pail clipped to her crate, or a few ice cubes, so she can have water but cannot drink too much to make her pee. Now she no longer tanks up on the water. 

Also 3 months is still small. Many vets will tell you they do not have full control of their bladder until about 5-6 months. Think toddler. Maybe they're "potty-trained" in the sense that they know outside is preferable, but if they gotta go, they're gonna go where ever. 

Also. Take her out at night. You are teaching her that she can go in the crate. If she is not fussing any more at night when she pees, she's just getting used to sitting in her urine, not to hold it. That can be a real problem if it becomes a habit. I've seen rescue dogs from Puppy Mills that out of habit have learned to go to the bathroom in their crate because no one lets them out when they have to go and fixing that starts to require you take the dog out every hour. Huge pain. Better for a month or two just to suck it up and take her out.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> I have ALWAYS gotten up once or twice during the night with my baby puppies and I have NEVER had a crate pee'er. ... I also NEVER take away their water. (The only time they don't have access to water is during the night when we are sleeping.)


That's exactly what I do as well. They can drink as much as they want anytime, even at night after we go outside for a quick potty, and they usually never drink a lot at a time. Anton sleeps in our bedroom not crated without a single accident since his 3 months and when he wants to go outside he comes to me and wakes me up. He was doing it since his 3 months and he still does it sometimes in the middle of the night if needed and I do get up and let him out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

exactly what I do as well,,Masi is now almost 5.5 months old, when she was 3 months old, tho she never had accidents in the house,,she was still let out once during the nite..

Her schedule was, bed at 10, out around 2 or when she whined to go out ,,and up at 5:30...I have never restricted water with any puppies I had..And yes, I do agree with another poster who said,,it seems my female dogs also had a harder time holding it than my males.

My general rule of thumb is,,at 3 months they need to go out atleast every 3 hours,,4 months,,4 hours,,etc..Now at 5.5 months, Masi sleeps thru nite,,gets up at 6:30 am,, IF I have to work,,I'm gone at 10am,,she is let out at 2 pm and again at 6pm,,(but I have the luxury of only working two days a week/those hours)..

ok done rambling


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Our female puppy had to relieve herself every 30-40 minutes during the day. Talk about being tired of potty training. lol. I, too, took the water dish away between 7:30-8:30 p.m. I didn't like it but it helped with crate training. I got up during night as well so there would be no accidents in the crate. I did this until my dog was at least five months. She never had an accident in her crate and if there was an accident on the kitchen floor, then it was my fault because I wasn't watching her or the clock close enough.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok so I wont restrict her water. I thought it would be a good idea considering she drinks like a fish, and I just didnt want her to have a full tank and be expected to hold that much. I'll start letter her out at 2:00 again.

I dont know what to do to get her to stop going in the house. She's all black and literally like a little ninja about it. I can never seem to catch her in the act, she's so sneaky that I walk around a corner and theres a puddle. Last night she did it 5 times, peed in the kennel over night and also peed on the floor this morning and it's not like I never let her out, she goes out every half hour. I can never catch her peeing in the house so I can't scold her, I just dont know how to teach her that outside is for pee. I've hung bells on the door. They are just sleigh bells tied with a string and hung low enough to where she can reach them, but she's oblivious to them. Anyone know how to speed this along?

If I do catch her in the act of doing it in the house, it's usually when I'm trying to catch her to put her leash on or actually while i'm putting her leash on. It looks like she's sitting but then she moves and leaves a puddle or a few little squirts of urine. What is the correct way to teach her not to go in the house. I've tried everything from picking her up and running her outside though its getting harder cause she's getting heavier. I've tried making a loud noise like clapping, aaaaaght!, or yelling no and then running her outside but thats not working either. It's like she doesn't recognize those words as being bad sounds. 

I feel like i'm at the end of my rope with her. I really want her to jump this final hurdle but each day is getting worse. It's to the point where I dont want to come home anymore. Someone please help!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86
> Last night she did it 5 times,


I think you should seek consultation from your vet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Take the pup to the vet, with a first am urine sample. She may have a problem. She may not. Expect to do some blood work, esp a blood sugar. There are other physical things which can attribute to a pup who is hard to potty train. A friend of mine has a female with a malformed bladder who cannot hold it at even nearly 2 years old, there is nothing to do for her except provide her with a place to relieve herself when she is left home.

Can you put an ex pen up with paper for her to pee on in your kitchen or basement??? It may help until she is older and has better control. 

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Without reading all posts. Maximum expectation is one hour per month although many do better.If you get up at 5:30 she doesn`t need water after 9PM and she doesn`t need water in the crate. At that age you should be setting an alarm and getting up and letting her out at 1 or 1:30. As far as being a ninja she needs to be near you or tethered to you so you can learn her signs. I will write more later but just remember it`s more about you then her. One quick question, is this a first dog?


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Peeing 5 times at night seems a bit too much. I agree with Wolfstraum. Take a urine sample to the vet to see if she has a problem. 

Assuming there is no problem, she needs to be with you all the time when not crated. And remember, a puppy has to potty after they play, when they wake, and after they eat, which is virtually all the time. Take her outside (I assume you are going out with her) after each of the three listed above and tell her to "pee-potty", "poo-potty" or whatever words you want to use. Praise her heavily when she potties outside. When you catch her starting to potty in the house, tell her "NO" and take her outside immediately (I do mean immediately - even in the act), and then tell her to potty. When she does praise heavily again. She will get the idea. 

It won't take long and you will get to know her schedule. Then you will be able to cut back on the amount of trips outside.

Good luck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86
> If I do catch her in the act of doing it in the house, it's usually when I'm trying to catch her to put her leash on or actually while i'm putting her leash on. It looks like she's sitting but then she moves and leaves a puddle or a few little squirts of urine.


This isn't "peeing in the house" it sounds like FEAR or submissive urination. She CAN'T help that. And any scolding will likely make it WORSE.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This puppy is only 3 mos old and you are expecting her to hold it all night and it's ok with you to let her lay in her urine just so you won't be disturbed?!!!! I'm sorry your puppy isn't cooperating with your need to sleep. Sleep loss is all part of owning a puppy. 

By all means, get her checked for a UTI - always a good place to start - and then have a reality check and give her ready access to water at all times when she's not crated and let her out as often as she needs to stay dry. No puppy should be that frantic for water. If this means setting an alarm and getting up every single hour for awhile, then so be it. Not all puppies can hold it as well as others; they each develop at different rates. Build on success and gradually increase the time between potty breaks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, and if you can't keep an eye on her while she's up and about in the house, keep her on leash.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Try keeping a log how often she goes potty during the day and try to modify your schedule according to hers as much as possible. I watched the clock or set a timer for every 20-30 minutes to take my puppy out. After a while you can stretch it out longer. Oh what a pain it was until she understood that pottying was done outside. She now goes and sits at the backdoor which is her sign she wants to go out. Occasionally she will whine and that is a sure sign she needs to go out immediately.

Night time is a bit trickier. You will have to experiment with this until you find what works for her.

Be sure to give her lots of praise and treats when she does it right!

Just keep telling yourself that by the age 5-6 months this will be all over.


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86 she's so sneaky that I walk around a corner and theres a puddle.


Is there a reason that she is out of your sight, "around the corner?" 

It seems that there might be a few things causing the issues you are having. 

It could be a UTI as others have said, so with the others, I suggest you take the first urine in the morning to the vet for testing. You can use a small clean bowl and slide it under her as she is going outside and then pour it into the specimen cup (ask your vet for one). You'll want to ask your vet the time they would like to test the sample after collecting. My vet recommends placing the urine in the refrigerator if I am unable to bring it to their office directly after collecting. 

If there is a UTI, it is possibly from her trying to hold her bladder over night and during the day. I suggest having someone come and let her out during the day, as well her taken out overnight by you. With the amount of time she is in the crate she is not asleep the entire time. This means that she will have to go more than when she is sleeping and this is an added reason for allowing her out more often at this age.

I also suggest removing the towel from the crate. Some puppies, not all, are more likely to go in their crate if they have something that absorbs the urine. Currently it is absorbing the urine, so she isn't sitting in a puddle of urine. However, she should not be going in the crate at all once she is let out more, so removing the towel could only aid in getting her past her current behavior.

In the house, she has proved to you that she is not able to be trusted. Of course, she is still a puppy. She does not have complete control over her bodily functions yet. This means that she needs to have eyes on her the entire time she is out of the crate. This can be done by leashing her to you. Placing baby gates to keep her in the room with you will aid in your watching her the entire time she is out when she is not attached to you.

If she is piddling as you try to put the leash on her, I suggest leaving a cheap leash attached to her and let her drag it around. You will be watching her, so she should not be in danger of getting caught on something. 

I also agree that she should not be as thirsty as she has been. I do not agree with withholding water from any animal unless medically necessary. I leave water in the crate with my puppy for the first half of the night as he has a nightly play session before bed. He is allowed to drink as much as he wants during this time, and I just plan on taking him out when he asks.

I am not suggesting that you must keep water in her crate. I do suggest allowing her to drink as much as she wants before bed. If her crate is an airline crate, the flow of air in the crate is less than a wire crate. This aids heat inside the crate. With her puppy coat, the heat could be adding to her desire for water.




> Quote: It's to the point where I dont want to come home anymore.



Remember that this is all temporary. She is not choosing to do these wrong things. She cannot help it. She will soon be older and will get better control, but for now she needs your help. With your help, she will learn what you want from her.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

There is a reason she's out of my sight...she runs off. I usually have her follow me everywhere which she does willingly, then for no reason at all she will just run off and I turn around and she's gone. I go looking for her and she's peed somewhere. She doesn't empty all at once either, she sometimes pees a couple drops in one area, runs over to another and dribbles a little more and so on.

I don't just take her water away all the time, thats cruel. I do try to limit it when she's going to have to go in the kennel (ie before I go to work and before bed) because I really dont want her sitting in there with a full bladder. 

I let her out every 30 mins or so and sometimes she goes out and potties, then comes in and does it a little more on the floor.

Elaine - I dont just leave her in the crate all night because i dont want to get up or that I dont want to be disturbed, what a stupid thing to say. I dont mind getting up and letting her out. I've read that by 3-4 months puppies should be able to hold it through the night. I was just giving her a shot to see how she did. I was trying to help her get used to being in her kennel at night and actually sleeping. 

I dont know if she does have a urinary tract infection, but i will look into it, she has to go to the vet on saturday anyways for booster shots. 

Another random question, what if her peeing is partly submissive, is there anyway to help her out of it? When she does go in the house, should I just yell "NO!" and then pick her up and drop her outside? How is that supposed to teach a dog to not do it in the house when doing that doesn't phase her. I was thinking it would also help her to have a way of telling me that she wants to go out so I hung some bells from the door at nose height. Is there any effective way to teach her to ring them when she has to go?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

It sounds like you are not actually catching her in the act all the time when she does pee in the house. For the times you miss catching her in the act, it is too late, you can't do anything about that because she has already forgotten about it. You have to catch her in the act, pick her up and bring her out side and let her finish there. Then praise her for pottying outside.

The rule a lot of people go by is that a puppy can hold their bladder for every hour of their age +1. So you have a 3 month old puppy, you can hope that she can hold it for 4 hours at the most. So I would start setting an alarm and taking her out in the middle of the night for a potty break. Once she potties, bring her back in, place her back in the crate (no play time, just business) and the off to bed you both go.

I would keep her on a leash in the house with you if she has been known to wander. Or if you are in a specific room with her can you put baby gates up to keep her in that room with you so you will always have your eye on her? For example. You are cooking in the kitchen, block off the kitchen so she can't leave your sight or have her on leash next to you. Those are some things we did with Molly when she was a pup.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Get a light long line, about 10'-ish, give or take, and clip one end to your pup and the other to your waist. She'll have freedom, but she can't go out of your sight and she'll learn to follow you and stick close. It's a great thing! 

Definitely take a urine sample to the vet.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

If she is peeing as soon as you bring her back in then it could well be UTI.
As for the submissive peeing, she is responding mostly to the sound of your voice, or your body language.
If she knows you're upset with her she will pee. Sort of like the saying, 'scared the pee out of him' 
When you catch her don't get mad and especialy, don't yell. Just tell her no, and pick her up and take her outside. GENTLY! Never drop her!!!!! Then praise like everything even if she just pees a drop. Make it a good thing, focus on the successes and not the failures.
She wants to please you and if you get frustrated she will also be frustrated.


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86There is a reason she's out of my sight...she runs off. I usually have her follow me everywhere which she does willingly, then for no reason at all she will just run off and I turn around and she's gone.


As previously stated, attaching a leash to her and then to you will aid you in keeping her under your eye. If she is leashed to you she cannot run off. If she starts to piddle in the house, you are right there to help teach her this isn't what you want.



> Quote: I go looking for her and she's peed somewhere. She doesn't empty all at once either, she sometimes pees a couple drops in one area, runs over to another and dribbles a little more and so on.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I let her out every 30 mins or so and sometimes she goes out and potties, then comes in and does it a little more on the floor.


This sounds like a UTI to me. If it is, a round of antibiotics normally clears it up. Speaking with your vet on Sat. is a good plan. If she has a UTI, I hope she will start feeling better soon. I know that it will take stress off both of you because she and you will be better able to work on potty training.



> Quote: I don't just take her water away all the time, thats cruel. I do try to limit it when she's going to have to go in the kennel (ie before I go to work and before bed) because I really dont want her sitting in there with a full bladder.


I understood that you only took water away before crating her. I was stating my feelings on withholding water and what works for us. I was however suggesting that allowing her water before bed might help the severity of her thirst. From your explanation of her behavior my thoughts are that she has not been getting the amount of water she needs. Withholding before work and again before bed, and then again the next day before work seems to me to have a part in her behavior. I believe if she were allowed her fill at night, she would be less thirsty in the AM, and then the amount of water she would need to drink before work would be less.




> Quote: Another random question, what if her peeing is partly submissive, is there anyway to help her out of it? When she does go in the house, should I just yell "NO!" and then pick her up and drop her outside? How is that supposed to teach a dog to not do it in the house when doing that doesn't phase her. I was thinking it would also help her to have a way of telling me that she wants to go out so I hung some bells from the door at nose height. Is there any effective way to teach her to ring them when she has to go?


It could be excitement, and this is because she does not yet have control of her bladder. Her muscles are not yet mature enough to control her piddling when excited. If this is the cause, age normally fixes it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you put her in bed at 10PM. maybe you should take away her food and water at 7PM. i'm just guessing at a 7PM cut off time. i think you need to take your dog out more often. to me 3 months old is still rather young to have to hold for 6 hours. i guess they can but i think they're comfortable going out a little more often at that age. at 3 months old i was still letting my dog out in the middle of the night. i let my dogs out alot. my Shep is now 15 months old and every now and then he needs or wants to go out in the middle of the night. when he ask to go out in the middle of the night i take him. it's no big deal, i just let them out back. our neighbor helps us out with our dogs a lot. we never leave our dogs in the crate longer than 4 or 5 hours. i perfer them to be let out every 4 hours but i'll stretch it to 5 hours. so, let your dog out more often she's young. she'll get stonger and hold it longer when she's older.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

If she dosen't have enough water then she can't flush the toxins out of her kidneys, that will also cause UTI.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am just catching back up on this thread. It certainly does sound like a UTI!


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright, here's an update after last night. We decided to not restrict water, as a result she was not drinking as much. Her obsession most likely came from the fact that she thought we were going to take it away, at least thats the conclusion we came to. Instead of kenneling her at night, I left her out and laid on the floor so she could stay around me and still have some freedom. This actually worked well. She slept till about 1:30, then I woke up at 1:30 to let her out. She did her business and came back in. After that she ran off to go get a drink. Then came back by me and laid down and started chewing on a bone. I dozed off again. At 2:30 I woke up to her licking my face. At first I was kinda like, "What the ****?" but then she started looking at the door, then at me, then started whining and immediately I was proud. She woke me cause she had to go. I let her out and she went again and then she came back in and cuddled up between my legs until we got up at 5:30. I let her out again and she got a little excited and I noticed she made a tiny puddle on the floor by the door, just a few drops or so, no big deal. I was so impressed by her success that I didnt get mad, just cleaned it up. That was my night. I think I might need to continue the same ritual because it seems to work for her.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank goodness you found a solution. Aren't you glad tonight is Friday?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you found a solution. Hope it helps to bring the two of you closer together.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there you go. just taking her out a little more often. glad all is well.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I ended up taking her to the vet on saturday to get a couple boosters done and a fecal to check to see if her works were gone. I also managed to grab some urine in the morning and take it in to have tests done on it. Her worms were gone and she is now at a normal weight for her age. Since being diagnosed with worms she's gone from 13.5 lbs to about 22.5...what a difference! Also, the vet actually praised me for keeping an eye on her so closely and said that it was a good thing I did bring the urine in because she did have a pretty good UTI. So we're getting that taken care of. She got 2 shots and a couple pills, so hopefully this will help take care of the issues.

I laid on the floor again last night and she was really good, she likes to stay down by my legs and curl up, but this morning I got her to crawl under the blanket and cuddle up with me for a few minutes. Also, she's getting better at letting me know when she needs to go out. She will sit very rigid and stare at the door, sometimes she will bark and whine while doing it. This morning was pretty funny because I ended up laying back down on the floor and shutting my eyes and all of a sudden I heard the bell on the door jingle! She had rang it! Then i opened my eyes to see a flying puppy who then proceeded to land on my face and smother me with kisses...as if the bell wasnt good enough of an indication. I hope this is a sign she's getting better....


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Glad to hear things are going more smoothly for you! It's a good thing you had her urine checked and are on the way to recovery. I think you will see a big difference in no time flat. 

I'd love to see a picture of her. Hint, hint.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

She rang the bell!!







Thats great!!!! 







on your success. Glad you got the UTI looked after.


----------

